# Perfect Ratio for Photo of a Hose?



## otherprof (Jul 26, 2021)

8X10, of course.  Hose on a roof at Fashion Institute of Technology, 2014.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 28, 2021)

I read, "Perfect Ratio for Photo of a Horse?" and was like, huh? It's a nice shot.


----------

